# Wert einer Variable aus einem Javaproramm auslesen.



## Nachtschicht (23. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute

Hab leide keine Ahnung von Java ansich. Hab mir die Java Access Bridge mal installiert, um an den Wert heranzukommen. Mit dem JavaMonkey hats dann auch geklappt.
Dieser gibt mir folgende Accessibility Info:

AccessibleContext information at mouse point [0, 0]:
    Name:  Height: 
    Description:  
    Role:  label
    Role in en_US locale:  label
    States:  enabled,focusable,visible,showing
    States in en_US locale:  enabled,focusable,visible,showing
    Index in parent:  0
    Children count:  0
    Bounding rectangle:  [421, 152, 598, 169]
    Top-level window name:  WEedit
    Top-level window role:  frame
    Parent name:  
    Parent role:  panel
    Visible descendents count:  0

Dieses label enhält halt einen Wert. Und diesen Wert würde ich gerne entweder in eine Textdatei schreiben lassen, oder in die Zwischenablage kopieren.
Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp

Bis dann :wink:


----------



## ueltschisa (23. Dez 2008)

Hallo

Schau mal hier

http://openbook.galileodesign.de/javainsel7/javainsel_15_023.htm#mj723c8e5d8cf0c1c0b9c31259298a73e5


----------



## Nachtschicht (23. Dez 2008)

Hi ueltschisa

Du hast mich wohl irgendwie missverstanden.
Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Sprache Java. Nach einiger Recherche hab ich Java Access Bridge entdeckt und mit dem darin enthaltenen JavaMonkey den Wert aus dem in Java geschriebenen Programm auslesen können.
Aber, ich will natürlich nicht den Wert mit JavaMonkey auslesen lassen und dann mit nem von mir geschriebenen Programm aus JavaMonkey auslesen. Ein paar Zeilen Java sollten ja ausreichen um mir den Wert direkt in eine Textdatei zu schreiben.


----------

